# Declumping techniques. An alternative to stirring with a paper clip?



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It was just a thought .....I wondered if anyone had ever thought of using something like a small flour sifter to de clump the grind.

I've not tried anything other than stirring with an unbent paper clip. But just a thought for those of us that suffer with clumping.

Any alternatives? (other than buying a doser )


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I use a small childs fork when I am using the Mignon and I stir it into the pf handle as it drops down. I have seen people use corks with surgical needles stuck in them. it makes sense to have more prongs to agitate the grind!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I use a thing that came with a jar of anchovy fillets for getting the anchovies out. It's a small two pronged thing that's pretty much perfect for stirring.

View attachment 3222


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what is stirring???? I am unfamiliar with this techinique!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> what is stirring???? I am unfamiliar with this techinique!


Made me chortle


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Behold, NASAs newest invention.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm a shaker not a stirrer!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> View attachment 3223
> 
> 
> Behold, NASAs newest invention.


Ha ha Sputnik!


----------



## Freddy13 (Aug 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> View attachment 3223
> 
> 
> Behold, NASAs newest invention.


This definitely looks like some kind of torture device. Neat idea though.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Ha ha Sputnik!


The star on the side really makes it look like Sputnik....


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> It was just a thought .....I wondered if anyone had ever thought of using something like a small flour sifter to de clump the grind.
> 
> I've not tried anything other than stirring with an unbent paper clip. But just a thought for those of us that suffer with clumping.
> 
> Any alternatives? (other than buying a doser )


Some of the guys over on http://www.home-barista.com/ use a sieve and small brush to help it through.... does look fluffy.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't tell Reiss you stir


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's only grinder specific


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Don't tell Reiss you stir


Interesting read. Reducing the dose seems counter intuitive if trying to reduce channelling. Anyone any suggestions as to why this might help. Maybe it's just that you have to reduce the dose so you can grind finer?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, I think they must go hand in hand. I guess a finer grind forces more water into the puck before it pours evening the puck and reducing channeling?

Thats a total guess however.

My Mignon doesn't so much create clumps, more like it produces small rocks of ground espresso, I would challenge even Reiss to get an even extraction without breaking it up a bit.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm guessing stirring would also help distribute the coffee more evenly in the basket.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

In my experience it is not so much clumping as distribution that is the key to even pours. Making sure you have an even bed before tamping makes a big difference. Which makes sense as lets face it, once tamped down clumps don't exist any more anyway. Although I would say that clumps may affect distribution so are worth breaking up anyway.

Not so sure on the down dose, finer grind theory though.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, I agree on the whole distribution thing


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

How much difference does this make with grinders that clump ?

Is it taste only or can you see the difference in the shot ?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

working dog said:


> How much difference does this make with grinders that clump ?
> 
> Is it taste only or can you see the difference in the shot ?


The difference can be quite substantial with regards to both.

A shot that channels will blond earlier, over-extracting the bits of the puck that it is channeling through. This affects the taste and the look of the crema on the shot.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have any of you tried nutation, pretty much eliminates channeling


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Have any of you tried nutation, pretty much eliminates channeling


In the 80s I think, it was like body popping wasn't it?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You sound much happier must have a new toy about to hit, must be nice


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Have any of you tried nutation, pretty much eliminates channeling


I nutate and tend not to use any stirring usually without any channeling. Would you normally level the coffee first or tamp straight down on the mound? I usually level NSEW with a finger then tamp.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> You sound much happier must have a new toy about to hit, must be nice


Not yet, it's in Birmingham somewhere. Put my mood Down to light headed caffeine deprivation and a visit to the dentist


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Neill said:


> I nutate and tend not to use any stirring usually without any channeling. Would you normally level the coffee first or tamp straight down on the mound? I usually level NSEW with a finger then tamp.


With my grinder giving a perfecto ins in the centre of the portafilter, I just mutate away and that's it, no levelling required


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daft question ......what's nutating (or mutating for that mater)?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just a form of distribution via the tamper


__
https://flic.kr/p/4175453850

From my own playing around it really slows a shot down.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I find exactly the same a slow consistent pour


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Just a form of distribution via the tamper
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Wow, that's an aggressive nutate, I don't think I'm giving it enough!


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Just a form of distribution via the tamper
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Video looks good what grinder is it?

Paul


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mazzer Major DIY-e


----------

